# 2x DSL bündeln



## Magna00 (2. Mai 2015)

*2x DSL bündeln*

Hallo liebe Netzwerkspezialisten,

ich habe momentan eine 16er DSL Leitung (Entertain) Annex J  von der Telekom zur Verfügung.
Da ich ein 2tes Adernpaar zur Verfügung habe, soll noch eine weitere 16er DSL Leitung Annex J von der Telekom her. 
_(*Voraussetzung gegeben*, Hybrid/LTE und VDSL nicht verfügbar) _


Bevor ich die 2te Leitung aber bestelle, möchte ich mich erstmal informieren,
 was ich an Hardware und Software brauche, um die Bündelung zu realisieren.

Mein Vorhaben:

Hybrid hat mich auf die Idee gebracht das man ja auch 2 DSL Leitungen bündeln kann, wenn ein Server 
die 2 Leitungen zusammenfasst.Genau das möchte ich umsetzen. 
_(2x DSL <----> Server <----> Internet)

_Was möchte ich erreichen:
- Geschwindigkeit erhöhen, besonders Upload 
- Latenz sollte natürlich niedrig sein weiterhin

Meine Fragen:

- Welcher Server ist Voraussetzung? Ein vServer? Linux, Windows? 
_(der müsste nah an meinem Standort sein, das ich eine niedrige Latenz erreiche)
_
- Welche Router empfiehlt ihr? Der erste Anschluss benutzt Entertain und soll auch weiterhin genutzt werden.

- Welche Methode um die 2 Leitungen so einfach wie möglich zusammenzuschalten? (VPN etc.)

Das ganze natürlich so günstig wie möglich, aber so teuer wie notwendig. 
500€ für 1 Router wäre wahrscheinlich übertrieben. 

Danke euch.

folgende Hardware vorhanden
Speedport W724V Typ B
unmanaged Switch 1 GBit 6 Port




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandicoot (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2x DSL bündeln*

Das wird nix da dir die Telekom oder sonst wer keine 2 Unabhängigen DSL Anschlüsse in eine Wohnung über die selbe TEA Dose legt. Das geht technisch glaube schon nicht.
Wenn es so einfach wäre hätte ich schon lange 5 Verschiedene Anbieter auf einem Anschluß. 
Und wie sollen 2x 16K Leitungen schneller werden wenn 16 das maximum am Standort ist. D
ie werden meist vom selben Verteiler zur Verfügung gestellt und somit hast du 2x die selbe Leitung anliegen, wenn es möglich wäre. 
Ich bin nun kein Telekom Techniker aber 2 Leitungen zusammenschalten geht dächte nur mit Hybrid LTE & passendem Telekom Router. 
Du kannst aus 2 Whg die Leitungen in eine Ziehen aber da hättest du nur 2 Getrennte 16K Anschlüßen, aber nich automatisch eine 32er Leitung.  Würde aber kein Sinn machen weil du dann auch doppelt Bezahlen würdest.


----------



## Magna00 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2x DSL bündeln*

Es sind ja 2 TAE Dosen dann, *extra Adernpaar vorhanden * und ja ich werde dann für die Leitung extra zahlen müssen (hab kein Problem damit)
Es liegen 2 Leitungen an vom Verteiler bis in das Haus hier. 1x schon benutzt  1x steht zur Verfügung 

Es werden dann 2x 16k DSL zur Verfügung stehen und um die Leitung zusammenzuschalten, möchte ich ja ein Server dazuschalten, der aus den 2 Leitungen quasi 1 IP Adresse macht.
So _ähnlich _macht es ja Hybrid auch.


----------



## norse (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2x DSL bündeln*

du kannst nur ein Last ausgleich machen, mehr nicht .. dafür würd ich kein Server, sondern einen passenden Router nehmen, der LoadBalancing kann! Nichts anderes macht das Hybrid.


----------



## Magna00 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2x DSL bündeln*

ja aber bei Hybrid hast du trotzdem keine 2 IP Adressen gleichzeitig sondern jederzeit eine  und Load Balancing in dieser Art will ich vermeiden ....


----------



## Defenz0r (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2x DSL bündeln*

Let me google that for you

Die echte DSL-Bündelung von MKJ


Da steht genug wie das geht. Ich frag mich echt warum du dafür nen Thread brauchst.



norse schrieb:


> du kannst nur ein Last ausgleich machen, mehr nicht  .. dafür würd ich kein Server, sondern einen passenden Router nehmen,  der LoadBalancing kann! Nichts anderes macht das Hybrid.



Ja, vollkommen richtig.


----------



## Magna00 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2x DSL bündeln*

Da steht meistens nur Load Balancing und genau das will ich nicht ... wenn man keine Ahnung hat ne  

Beispiel wie ich das meine wäre dieses hier Bündelung mehrerer Internet-Zugänge zur Steigerung der Geschwindigkeit
aber eventuell hat jemand eine andere Idee wie es ohne VPN Lösung geht bzw. brauch ich dafür ein dedicated Server oder reicht auch ein vServer usw ... 

vielleicht hat jemand das auch schon realisiert und kann was dazu sagen ...


Edit: 
mit Bündelung von MKJ selbst mal gelesen? Ist nicht das was ich umsetzen kann ... andere Technologie ....


----------



## Defenz0r (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2x DSL bündeln*



Magna00 schrieb:


> Da steht meistens nur Load Balancing und genau das will ich nicht ... wenn man keine Ahnung hat ne
> 
> Beispiel wie ich das meine wäre dieses hier Bündelung mehrerer Internet-Zugänge zur Steigerung der Geschwindigkeit
> aber eventuell hat jemand eine andere Idee wie es ohne VPN Lösung geht bzw. brauch ich dafür ein dedicated Server oder reicht auch ein vServer usw ...
> ...




Das ist doch wunderbar (Du hast ja die Ahnung deswegen fragst du) . Mach einfach das Tutorial durch und fertig. Die Erfahrung kriegt man automatisch. 

*Falls du aus dem Text etwas nicht verstehst kannst du ja immer noch nachfragen.
*
Zu den VPN's die kosten doch heutzutage nichts mehr...Ob ein vServer reicht oder ein Dedicated hängt von deiner Rechenleistung ab und deiner individuellen Konfiguration.


----------



## Magna00 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2x DSL bündeln*

Liest du auch das was ich schreibe richtig? 

_ich hab das Gefühl ich rede gegen eine Wand ...


P.S. nachträglich alles Editieren kann ich auch ... _


----------



## Defenz0r (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2x DSL bündeln*



Magna00 schrieb:


> Liest du auch das was ich schreibe richtig?
> 
> Ich hab noch andere Fragen ...
> 
> _ich hab das Gefühl ich rede gegen eine Wand ... _



tl;dr

Dein Router allein schafft das nicht. Du brauchst dafür entweder ein Layer 7 Router (Falls es das günstig gibt) oder einfach eine virtuelle Maschine und 2 Netzwerkkarten mit jeweils 1 Ausgang und 1 Eingang.
Beide Router schließt du an eine andere Netzwerkkarte an die Eingänge an.
Danach musst die wie im geposteten Link die Bündelung durchführen, die virtuelle Maschine muss dann drei Netzwerkadapter zugewiesen bekommen.
Wenn du alles fertig hast überbrückst du in der Konfiguration einfach beide Netzwerkkarten auf die dritte (virtuelle) Netzwerkkarte.

Edit: Versuch dich doch mal dran, mehr als dir einen Ratschlag geben kann ich auch nicht. Ein so spezielles Vorhaben ist schwer zu beantworten. Vielleicht findest du ja jemanden der genau auf diese Frage eine Antwort hat.
Generell wirst du ein Nein bekommen, denn normalerweise bündelt man keine DSL Zugänge. 
Die Unternehmen lassen sich einfach eine Funkstrecke über WLAN aufbauen (mehrere km) und haben am Ende ein Router.
Da sind bei 20km noch 32.000 Synchron drin, von dem was ich in unserer Umgebung weiß, vielleicht geht auch noch mehr mittlerweile.


----------



## Magna00 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2x DSL bündeln*

Das mein Router das allein nicht schafft, ist mir durchaus bewusst, mit deiner Antwort kann man schon was anfangen .. 
Naja zur Not muss ich doch mit VPN Verbindungen arbeiten, sprich 1/2 Router kaufen wo es möglich ist, jeweils eine VPN Verbindung direkt mit dem Server aufzubauen ....

Daher auch die Frage: Welche Router eignen sich am besten? (Netzwerkhardware ist nicht so meins)

Das heißt, ich brauch ein vServer mit mind. 3 Netzwerkkarten / 3 IP Adressen ... ?


2x DSL 16k

PC <----> Router <---->
1x DSL Modem XYZ <--- VPN ---> vServer IP 1 
1x DSL Modem XYZ <--- VPN ---> vServer IP 2 
<---------------------------------------- vServer IP 3 <--->Internet 

  quasi?


----------



## Defenz0r (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2x DSL bündeln*



Magna00 schrieb:


> Das mein Router das allein nicht schafft, ist mir durchaus bewusst, mit deiner Antwort kann man schon was anfangen ..
> Naja zur Not muss ich doch mit VPN Verbindungen arbeiten, sprich 2 Router kaufen wo es möglich ist, jeweils eine VPN Verbindung direkt mit dem Server aufzubauen ....
> 
> Daher auch die Frage: Welche Router eignen sich am besten? (Netzwerkhardware ist nicht so meins)
> ...



Wenn du 2 Verbindungen gleichzeitig verwenden willst, zahlst du etwas drauf.
Die "großen" Router sind auch nichts anderes Rechner, kostet aber viel Geld.
z.B Cisco Systems Small Business RV016 Multi WAN VPN Router (RV016) Kabel Router: Router Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Ich würde da keinen großen Aufwand betreiben. Hau dir einfach 2x Win 7 32 Bit oder falls du etwas  mehr Erfahrung mit Linux hast 2x FreeBSD oder ähnliches in die virtuelle Maschine z.B mit Hyper-V oder Vmware oder VirtualBox.

Du brauchst 2 physikalische Netzwerkkarten mit einem Eingang. Die dritte Netzwerkkarte ist eine virtuelle die dir automatisch zur Verfügung steht wenn du eine virtuelle Maschine erstellst.
Man muss es nur so weit schaffen das die zwei virtuellen Maschinen miteinander "kommunizieren" und das Ergebnis auf den virtuellen Netzwerkadapter durchgeschleift wird.
Das ganze kostet halt ne Menge an Leistung..

*Schau dir doch lieber die MultiPort VPN WAN Router an *

Ne da wär dann so:


2x DSL 16k

PC <----> Router <---->
1x DSL Modem XYZ <--- VPN ---> vServer IP 1->
1x DSL Modem XYZ <--- VPN ---> vServer IP 2 ->
<--vServer 1+vServer2 = vServer IP 3 <--->Internet


----------



## Magna00 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2x DSL bündeln*

Ich hab noch das Problem das ich Entertain weiter nutzen möchte  
und das mit den virtuellen Maschinen ist keine Option ... 

wird kompliziert...


----------



## Defenz0r (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2x DSL bündeln*

Keine Gewähr für meine Antwort, das ist schon sehr hochtrabend!
Du könntest es auch mit einem kleinen Rechner der zwei Netzwerkkarten hat ausprobieren.
Aber wenn ich mir das so anschaue, Routing vorbereiten, Schnittstellen konfigurieren und Routing einrichten glaube ich schon fast das man sogar 3 Netzwerkkarten (physikalisch) benötigt.
Ich kann es nur in etwa abschätzen...


----------



## Pyroneo (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2x DSL bündeln*

Das hier beschriebene Tutorial funktioniert hat aber vor und Nachteile.

1. Doppelte Kosten
2. Entertain nicht mehr möglich. Der Entertain Media-Receiver findet keinen Server mehr, habe ich mit dem aktuellen schon versucht.
3. Die Latenzen werden extrem hoch, heißt Zocken wird extrem ********, Mein Ping lag bei 230 und höher, damit ist zocken + TeamSpeeck kaum möglich, Streamen auf Hitbox oder Twitch bringt          so nix da man eh von fast jedem Server fliegt.
4. Das ganze braucht recht viel Rechenleistung um die Latenzen gering zu halten, also Hoher Stromverbrauch.
5. Ausfallsicherheit war in meinem Fall nervend, hat der Server mit den virtuellen Systemen gesponnen war die Internetnutzung nicht möglich, also hatten die Rechner, Notebooks, Smartphones            und Tablets kein Internet und die Fehlersuche war mühseleig, Einfach neustarten half nur in 1/10 der Fehler. Unter einem halben tag hab ich für die behebung des Fehlers eigentlich immer                    gebraucht wenn der neustart nicht half, das war für meine Familie zu viel.
6. Der Aufwand ist relativ hoch, zumindest wenn man nicht teure, für solch einen Zweck, zugeschnittene Hardware kaufen will

Mir persöhnlich kam es auch oft so vor als wenn das gesamte Internet langsamer geworden wäre, zB wenn ich im Browser eine Internetseite öffnen wollte. Wenn viele perSonen das Internet über den Server nutzen kann es bei nicht perfekt eingestelltem Routing schnell zum Datenstau kommen, das verkraftete meine eine Leitung bzw der eine Speedport besser. Zumindest hatte ich das Gefühl.

@ Magna00 was möchtest du mit der Bündelung denn erreichen, wozu brauchst du den höheren Upload genau?

Ich habe mit mit der Verteilung des Traffics geholfen und das klappt sehr gut.
Der Anschluss mit Entertain wird für Entertain, Internet per WLAN(Notebooks, smartphones usw.) und TS genutzt.
Der zweite Anschluss ist ein reiner DSL Anschluss der nur zum zocken, streamen oder Videoupload genutzt wird. 
So haben wir hier jetzt endlich ruhe.

Hätte noch eine zusätzliche Frage, bist du dir sicher das das 2. Adernpaar auch beschaltet werden kann? Meines Wissens nach ist lediglich ein 2x2 Adriges Kabel verlegt um Ausfallsicherheiten (Kabelbruch usw) zu ermöglichen ohne direkt neue Leitungen ziehen zu müssen. Bei dem 2 Familienhaus meiner Eltern kommen 4 Doppelader paare an für 2 Anschlüsse, also solltest du dich erstmal erkundigen ob die Telekom das 2. Aderpaar überhaupt beschalten würde oder ob die Verteiler in deiner Umgebung schon voll sind.


----------



## Magna00 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2x DSL bündeln*

2x DSL beim selben Anbieter oder verschiedene? 

Es geht um den höheren Download und Uploadspeed .. 

Zu 4tens .. ist natürlich ein Nachteil aber auf welcher Seite? Serverleistung oder Routerleistung?

Doppelte Kosten ist mir auch durchaus bewusst ... passt schon 
eigentlich 3x ... 2x DSL + 1x Server


Edit: alles schon geklärt, seitens Telekom gibt es kein Problem!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyroneo (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2x DSL bündeln*

Waren beide bei der Telekom.
Wie gesagt Entertain war nicht mehr Möglich, war mir aber egal da ich Fernsehen eh über Satellit hatte.

Es geht um den höheren Download und Uploadspeed .. Wofür genau? Wie gesagt mein Ping/Latenz ist um den Faktor grösser 4 gestiegen. Das ist für gewisse Zwecke nicht hinnehmbar, deshalb frage ich.

Der Server braucht recht viel Rechenleistung, ein Hauptsystem unter dem noch 2 Virtuelle laufen und das ganze Netzwerk-Technisch verschalten hatte meinen AMD Phenom II X4 (4x3Ghz) manchmal überfordert, oder Windows hat sich verhädert keine Ahnung.
Ein einfaches Zusammenschalten ohne Nachteile hatte ich nicht geschaft und die genannten Nachteile waren es mir nicht wert


----------



## Magna00 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2x DSL bündeln*

Warum brauch man 2 virtuelle Systeme auf dem Server? Das ganze sollte doch mit Linux und 3 Netzwerkkarten zu schaffen sein oder nicht?
siehe mal meine Skizze an @Pyroneo .. meine Vorstellung


----------



## Pyroneo (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 2x DSL bündeln*

Ich hatte es zu dem Zeitpunkt so gemacht, da mir nichts anderes dargelegt wurde. Ich musste auch mit dem auskommen was ich an Hardware hatte, da ich kein Geld zusätzlich ausgeben konnte.
Linux ist für mich keine Option, da ich mich in diese Materie erst hätte einarbeiten müssen. Kann aber auch sein das ich da was aus der Erinnerung heraus verdrehe.

Ich hatte es so gelöst das beide Anschlüsse über ein Eigenes Modem mit dem Server verbunden wurden. Über den lief dann quasi der Aufbau der beiden DSL-Verbindungen mit der Telekom + das Bündeln und Routen der Anschlüsse. Vieles an Einstellungen habe ich mir aus Foren zusammengesucht bzw von nem Bekannten der für die Telekom arbeitet, wobei das Verständniss nicht immer ganz hinterher kam. Irgendwie nach ca 1,5 Wochen Fummelei hat es dann soweit geklappt das ich nicht immer tagsüber wieder den Speedport anwerfen musste, weil meine bessere Hälfte ins Internet wollte.

Für mich sind 2 getrennte Anschlüsse mit stark getrennten Nutzungen der Momentan beste weg mehr Bandbreite zu haben, Ich kann zwar noch immer nicht direkt 32K zum downloaden nutzen aber zumindest 16k ohne andere damit zu stören, gleichzeitig mindert Entertain nicht mehr meine Downloadgeschwindigkeit. Wenn ich Nachts mal streamen will kann ich den Upload über Leitung A laufen lassen(ich habe einen StreamingPC + GamingPC) und Teamspeak + das Spiel könne trotzdem über Leitung B mit nidrigen Latenzen arbeiten.


----------

